# Volkswagen I.D. Buzz Cargo Concept shown in Hannover



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/want-d-buzz-cargo-concept-d-buzz-reason/





















> Volkswagen’s all-electric I.D. family will include a commercial vehicle as well, and it will be called the I.D. Buzz Cargo.
> 
> Unveiled in concept form at the Hannover CV Show, the new I.D. model is technically based on the modular electric drive kit (MEB) and stylistically based on the I.D. Buzz people carrier, also known as the new Bulli. In fact, the electric van looks just like the Bulli, except it doesn’t have any lateral windows behind the front doors.


More at the link above.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I love it! When are they doing the 23 window version? :laugh:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I love where they are going with these concepts...the best van iterations yet...but "I.D. Buzz" is a horrible name.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

AdrockMK2 said:


> I love where they are going with these concepts...the best van iterations yet...but "I.D. Buzz" is a horrible name.


Agreed 100%. If they keep that name for production I'm going to e-mail the responsible parties a kick in the jimmy. 

I clicked expecting a double-cab. Sorta disappoint.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Agreed 100%. If they keep that name for production I'm going to e-mail the responsible parties a kick in the jimmy.
> 
> I clicked expecting a double-cab. Sorta disappoint.


I dunno, I don't think it's _that_ bad, although I suppose naming an electric car model the Buzz would be like naming a normal car the Rod Knock.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> I dunno, I don't think it's _that_ bad, although I suppose naming an electric car model the Buzz would be like naming a normal car the Rod Knock.


:laugh: :beer:

Are you a Satch Carlson fan or something?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I love this so much. I don't know why :heart:


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I heard from a dealer friend that the ID Buzz might not show up in the US due to cost concerns. Any word on this?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

bzcat said:


> I love this so much. I don't know why :heart:


Agreed.

The original Transporter would do the same thing. I still don't know why I love them so much, but going by their transaction prices I can tell I'm not alone.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> I heard from a dealer friend that the ID Buzz might not show up in the US due to cost concerns. Any word on this?


Aren't these essentially designed _for_ the US market? Here's an article talking about how they will likely be built in the US. 

http://www.thedrive.com/tech/22243/vws-i-d-buzz-and-i-d-crozz-electric-cars-to-be-made-in-the-u-s-exec-says


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Will the play & pause icons stay on the pedals?


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

sp_wh said:


>


I'm digging the Pause and Play pedals.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> I heard from a dealer friend that the ID Buzz might not show up in the US due to cost concerns. Any word on this?


ID Buzz is the only ID version that is guaranteed for the US market.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Will the play & pause icons stay on the pedals?





ForTheWin said:


> I'm digging the Pause and Play pedals.


Hate them, but they won't make production anyway.

Also, they should come out of the floor.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Volkswagen also showed the production spec MEB "platform" recently:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...r-to-reality-VW-shows-MEB-production-platform


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Aren't these essentially designed _for_ the US market? Here's an article talking about how they will likely be built in the US.
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/tech/22243/vws-i-d-buzz-and-i-d-crozz-electric-cars-to-be-made-in-the-u-s-exec-says


Guy said this was despite recent announcements. I'm thinking he/his source is wrong and wanted to see more recent proof the project is still on target for US launch. I can see this as my wife's next car which and would complement her '67 Bus quite nicely.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> Guy said this was despite recent announcements. I'm thinking he/his source is wrong and wanted to see more recent proof the project is still on target for US launch. I can see this as my wife's next car which and would complement her '67 Bus quite nicely.


Quit bumming me out, man!


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sure it'll come here. It has too. The Atlas and Tiguan are starting to sell well, and they'll be easily eclipsing the sedans and Golf. They're going to need cars to make volume, and anything that's a CUV or similar (like this) is key, especially if they're going to be electric. 
,
Or, they being VW, instead of giving us the ID, they will finally send over a 4Motion diesel Golf Sportwagen with 6MT, cloth seats, and a sport suspension, just when all 10 of that car's potential buyers will want an electric vehicle instead.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

I didn’t know I wanted this, but now that I’ve seen it I’m looking forward to the production version. The thread title was not what I was expecting.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

https://www.carscoops.com/2018/11/vw-d-buzz-cargo-becomes-race-support-van-north-american-debut/

"Unveiled earlier this year in Europe, Volkswagen’s I.D. Buzz Cargo electric panel van study heads over to LA for its North American debut.

The cute concept gains a new livery in the process as VW reimagines it as a support vehicle for the I.D. R electric race car that set a new Pikes Peak record this year. Based on the Modular Electric Drive Kit (MEB), the I.D. Buzz Cargo is the commercial vehicle version of the I.D. Buzz concept that debuted..."

More info and pics at link. 


























FRUNK!


----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

vwpiloto said:


> I'm sure it'll come here. It has too. The Atlas and Tiguan are starting to sell well,.


 Even if they are neither are nothing to look at compared to this van. Hopefully VW puts in production.


----------

